# Rabbit had babies, but is pregnant again



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

A friend of mine had been housing a pair of supposedly male rabbits together, which resulted in babies 

The babies are 2 weeks old now and are all doing fine

Anyway... 

The owner failed to seperate the rabbits and caught them mating shortly after the birth. I told her that the rabbit will prob be pregnant again, and she's asked me for some advice. I dont know a few things, so i thought i'd ask you lot

Firstly... If the mummy rabbit is pregnant again, is it advisable to take the older babies away when she gives birth? 

Can daddy bun go in with any of the babies yet? I told her no, but correct me if i am wrong 

Thanks guys x


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

Awww poor mummy bun, hope it doesnt take too much out of her.


----------



## emzybabe (Jun 30, 2009)

a friend of mine also did this  its a very common mistake.
at 4 weeks old the mum was trying to pull fur out of the kits so I told her to remove them. the babies were eating mostly solid food by then as mum wasnt letting them feed. luckily they were both small litters. 
hoping their not brother and sister too?


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Thankfully the parents arent related


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

Bump bump bump


----------



## shutterspeed (Mar 23, 2010)

The babies will be 4 weeks when she has the next litter (or 5 at it's best) They are too young to be separated from their mum then! They will have to be syringe fed when the new ones arrive. Your friend is in for a lot of work!!


----------



## marlynaveve (Aug 13, 2008)

I know this is not a desirable situation for pet rabbits, and no-one ,I would hope ,would do it intentionally. But would this not happen naturally in the wild??????


----------



## Clare7435 (Dec 17, 2009)

It is possible to do this without sringe feeding....2 out of one of my litters where kicked out the nest due to there being too many...but not until about 4 week....so instead of a sringe I used a hamster bottle and put the milk replacer in there....they where already eating food anyway so i just out the milk on a certain times and they used that instead....you can keep an eye on them and they can still drink independanty.....it worked for mine...


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

4 weeks is ok to leave mum if you put a bottle of milk (goats is best) and water in there hutch, they should be eating/drinking by 3 weeks anyway.
Not the best situation but its fine to do, but i suggest the owner keep them til they are 10 weeks old before rehoming babies x


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

frags said:


> 4 weeks is ok to leave mum if you put a bottle of milk (goats is best) and water in there hutch, they should be eating/drinking by 3 weeks anyway


Thanks hun x

I spoke with her again the other day and she says the babies are thriving

They are all having their veggies and pellets now and also having a bit of kitten milk. They are 4 weeks now, she had her dates muddled up, which also means that mummy is due to pop again in a few days :frown:

She has asked me if i will take 3 of them next week (she wants to keep the black one). I would love to, but i know thats way too early to be away from mummy isnt it, i just dont know what to say

She doesnt have room for them to stay there away from mummy and mummy wont have enough room in her hutch for two litters. I dont mind taking them on, i will look after them til we could find homes for them, but what do you lot think?? :

I want to keep one myself. I fell in love with the little girl agouti

Shes had 3 agoutis (1 doe, 2 bucks) and a black buck. The agoutis are almost identical


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

srhdufe said:


> Thanks hun x
> 
> I spoke with her again the other day and she says the babies are thriving
> 
> ...


They really are adorable, Sarah made me hold them and Im not allowed any (how mean is she). Is the little girl agouti the one Lucy held? I fell for her too shes so confident and nosey . By the way Im not going on any more trips with you to visit rabbits because you are making me want bunnies.


----------



## frags (Feb 5, 2009)

It wont matter where they are as long as they are together until they are a bit older.
They look a big size!


----------



## srhdufe (Feb 11, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> Sarah made me hold them and Im not allowed any (how mean is she).
> 
> Is the little girl agouti the one Lucy held?
> 
> By the way Im not going on any more trips with you to visit rabbits because you are making me want bunnies.


Me?? a meanie??? Dont you mean chris 

haha Sowwie, but bunnies are cute, tis not my fault 

Yes the little girl is the one Lucy wanted 



frags said:


> It wont matter where they are as long as they are together until they are a bit older.
> They look a big size!


Thanks hun, will let her know :thumbup:


----------

